# Sorry I switched, now what?



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

I switched from DTV to Dish Network on 10/29/2011. I'm sorry I switched and was wondering what my options are if any to go back to DTV without costing a lot of money?

Thanks for your help!

Scott


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

shalverson said:


> I switched from DTV to Dish Network on 10/29/2011. I'm sorry I switched and was wondering what my options are if any to go back to DTV without costing a lot of money?
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Scott


I dont suppose you suspended your Directv account in case you didnt like Dish?

From the short time you have been away (and I assume you have sent all the Directv boxes back) you probably dont have any way to get a discount to come back.

You can try calling Directv and see what they can do and if they can help with your Dish ETF (could be a large fee).

You might have to chalk it up to experience of not thinking it through (after only 1 month you are unhappy) and either sit it out for 2 years or pay the fees and come back.


----------



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for your quick reply.

No, I did not suspend service. I just cancelled and returned equipment. I thought I was getting a $200 gift card from Amazon, but no one at Dish seems to be familiar with that offer. Have had to reset receiver 3 times already from freezing up and just feel DTV had better hardware and service.

Does anyone know of a inexpensive way to get out of Dish Networks contract?

Maybe I will have to wait the two years out...very painful!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't see any way of getting out of the contract. Some states have laws to let you out, but those periods are measured in days (as little as three) if they even have them.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

shalverson said:


> Have had to reset receiver 3 times already from freezing up and just feel DTV had better hardware and service.


I would suggest you call Dish for a service visit you should not have that problem so soon after "new Install" That may make your wait on commit end not seem so long.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

shalverson said:


> Thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> No, I did not suspend service. I just cancelled and returned equipment. I thought I was getting a $200 gift card from Amazon, but no one at Dish seems to be familiar with that offer. Have had to reset receiver 3 times already from freezing up and just feel DTV had better hardware and service.
> 
> ...


 What made you think you were getting a gift card?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It pays off to do "Proper Research" and "Due Diligence" before you leap to a New Service just to save a few bucks.

There are a lot of Scams out there for people who are either Greedy or trying to save some money and Buyer Beware!!!

What happened to your Discount Gift Card or Rebate?

I thought Amazon.Com stood behind their etailers. Why can't they help you with this person or company that didn't stand behind the "Gift Card".


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

I would call DTV and see what they can do for you. I'm sure they would like to have you back.


----------



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

Sorry for some of the confusion, I'll try to clarify. Dish Network advertised a promotion on Amazon's website for a $200 amazon gift card for signing a 2 year contract for there service. Not only that, they offer the usual incentives for signing up, $25.00 off your bill for one year, free premium channels for three months etc.

Well it took about 10 minutes to sign up for there service. This was on 10/29/2011. Installation was within two days. So far so good. Started to have some hardware issues, green screen, pixelation, picture freezing, etc. Tech. support got me through it by just unplugging receiver and plugging back in. I will try to get a replacement if this happens one more time.

I called Dish to get an update on the free gift card. I actually got transferred seven times before someone even heard about the promotion. The man said it all comes down to whoever took my order failed to enter the correct promotion code (04amzn) if I remember correct. They told me there's nothing they can do about it now and the best they could do was credit my account $50.

Needless to say, I did find one woman at the executive level that promised she would help. This was after a total of 2-1/2 hrs. on the phone! It's been just over two weeks without any contact since.

I guess I'll just ride it out, and maybe the gift card will show up some day or I'll ride the contract out which ever comes first.

Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

shalverson said:


> Sorry for some of the confusion, I'll try to clarify. Dish Network advertised a promotion on Amazon's website for a $200 amazon gift card for signing a 2 year contract for there service. Not only that, they offer the usual incentives for signing up, $25.00 off your bill for one year, free premium channels for three months etc.
> 
> Well it took about 10 minutes to sign up for there service. This was on 10/29/2011. Installation was within two days. So far so good. Started to have some hardware issues, green screen, pixelation, picture freezing, etc. Tech. support got me through it by just unplugging receiver and plugging back in. I will try to get a replacement if this happens one more time.
> 
> ...


SOunds like you got a raw deal.

I would try calling the retention dept for dish network regarding the Amazon Gift Card and see what they can do. They usually have more power to give credits.

That $50 credit they just offered you is a slap in the face.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

If you don't have your DVR on a UPS, you might try adding one. You could be having power issues and the DISH DVR might be more sensitive. It eliminated problems I had with my DIRECTV DVR, like lock ups, blank recordings, etc.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

shalverson said:


> Sorry for some of the confusion, I'll try to clarify. Dish Network advertised a promotion on Amazon's website for a $200 amazon gift card for signing a 2 year contract for there service. Not only that, they offer the usual incentives for signing up, $25.00 off your bill for one year, free premium channels for three months etc.
> 
> Well it took about 10 minutes to sign up for there service. This was on 10/29/2011. Installation was within two days. So far so good. Started to have some hardware issues, green screen, pixelation, picture freezing, etc. Tech. support got me through it by just unplugging receiver and plugging back in. I will try to get a replacement if this happens one more time.
> 
> ...


Was this a banner ad or an order on Amazon? If an order on Amazon then contact them as they will have a record of it and your order. If it was a Dish banner ad that took you to their site then keep pestering Dish.

Also FYI if Dish are the same as Directv then the ETF fees drop each month. For example Directv is $20 per month of the 2 years remaining. So if you leave it 1 yr you would have a $240 ETF for the remaining 12 months. Given that your Dish promotions would expire and you could get new customer promotions from Directv then you may want to jump ship then as you would not be out of pocket.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Sounds like an amazon promotion not a dish promotion. These 2nd or third party "deals" can be a ripoff. Dish has little control over that. Other than the $200 promotion is there and issue with the system?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

shalverson said:


> Sorry for some of the confusion, I'll try to clarify. Dish Network advertised a promotion on Amazon's website for a $200 amazon gift card for signing a 2 year contract for there service. Not only that, they offer the usual incentives for signing up, $25.00 off your bill for one year, free premium channels for three months etc.
> 
> Well it took about 10 minutes to sign up for there service. This was on 10/29/2011. Installation was within two days. So far so good. Started to have some hardware issues, green screen, pixelation, picture freezing, etc. Tech. support got me through it by just unplugging receiver and plugging back in. I will try to get a replacement if this happens one more time.
> 
> ...


When you made your Purchase on AMAzon Have you rated your purchase (Comments)yet?

The reason I ask- I ordered a Xbox live card (Gift card $39 for a year) When I got it they charged me $15.98 Shipping!!!!

I rated the service 1 star and explained I thought $15.98 was a gouge for USPS Servcie.

Right after I pressed Enter-My home phone phone rang and the "seller" quickly offered me a $10 credit as it was a misunderstanding in the order process. I took it. You may wish to try. IF you have rated it already then contact the seller on AMAZON site anyway and inquire what gives?


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

This deal is still going on i.e. try putting a Samsung UN60D8000 TV in your cart and you will see what he is talking about. Honestly, I would work this through Amazon, and not Dish. They are the one that should fix this on their end as they are the ones that promised you the deal.


----------



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

Again, I thank everyone for there suggestions and comments.

As far as the receiver (Model 722K) goes, it's been okay for a few weeks now. Crossing my fingers. I do have it plugged in to a Monster Power Center also.

I'm still upset about the gift card, but I haven't given up yet. I copied the offer off of Amazon's site. I actually called Amazon to see if they had anything to do with it, but it is an offer that has nothing to do with Amazon, and the link brings you to Dish Network's website. Here's what it looks like.

Special Offers and Product Promotions
Get a $200 Amazon.com Gift Card: Sign up for DISH Network and receive a $200 Amazon.com Gift Card. Other restrictions apply. Check out the complete details online (brings you to the DISH Network website) or call (800) 680-8574 and provide offer code 04AMZN.

That's a good idea, ride out the contract for the first year and then the ETF per my contract is $17.50/month. That can probably be made up with new customer offers.

Thanks again to all!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I forgot and I can't find it under DirecTV's TOS, but how long does a former customer have be go gone from DirecTV before they can returned and be considered a new customer? 6 months; 1 year; 2 years ???


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

trh said:


> I forgot and I can't find it under DirecTV's TOS, but how long does a former customer have be go gone from DirecTV before they can returned and be considered a new customer? 6 months; 1 year; 2 years ???


It can be worked around. He can put it in his wifes name.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

F1 Fan said:


> So if you leave it 1 yr you would have a $240 ETF for the remaining 12 months. Given that your Dish promotions would expire and you could get new customer promotions from Directv then you may want to jump ship then as you would not be out of pocket.





shalverson said:


> That's a good idea, ride out the contract for the first year and then the ETF per my contract is $17.50/month. That can probably be made up with new customer offers.





F1 Fan said:


> It can be worked around. He can put it in his wifes name.


It sounds like people think the OP will get new customer offers after one year. I remember one thread where the OP said he had left in Jan 2010 and when he tried in Oct/Nov this year (20+ months), he was told he wasn't considered a new customer until the full two years by DirecTV. Just want to clarify what the time period is so the OP has all the correct information before he makes a decision. Putting the system in his wife's name doesn't always work.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

But to answer your question, in most situations, its 2 years...I don't recommend trying to skirt the rules..


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just call DIRECTV and see what the offer is to come back.


----------



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

You all have some very good points. Before I jump on the next great deal, I will do my home work.

If I can get my gift card issue settled, things might just work out.

I have to stop looking on DTV's site. They have some exciting new receivers coming out early next year. I used to love the Tivo based receivers DTV had years ago.

Thanks again to all, and happy Holidays!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

shalverson said:


> They have some exciting new receivers coming out early next year. I used to love the Tivo based receivers DTV had years ago.


good luck and I hope it all works out for you. Make sure you read the first look here on this site of that new TiVo unit...there are some features on it you'll like, but they also left some things off it.


----------



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

trh said:


> good luck and I hope it all works out for you. Make sure you read the first look here on this site of that new TiVo unit...there are some features on it you'll like, but they also left some things off it.


Thanks for the heads up! I will look for that review, excited to learn about it.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

well....first off you didnt screw up by switching. Theres many benefits in Dish network over Directv.

Second, ya this is an amazon issue, not dish network. Did you sign up at the amazon site with the promo code? Sounds like you just signed up and forgot the additional offer terms. Which if you do this with Directv you will get the same experience, IE if you forgot your friends referral number, you CANNOT add it later......have tried several hundred times and directv will just not do it, dont matter who you talk to.

Third, the 722k is normally a VERY stable receiver, more stable than the HR24 or previous directv models. I have had ZERO issues with my 722 (other than the two lightning strikes that took out the HD, receiver itself still worked) 

Finally, i have only seen green screen issues and picture pausing when there is a HDMI handshake issue, try a different cable or input on the tv. I have only seen lockups and picture freeze with an error code.

Now, there is an option when we setup an account, its not guaranteed but is an option. You can receive up to $300 of ETA fee reimbursement from DTV for coming back to them. Its a form you can fill out and you have to have Dish Networks bill with the ETF highlighted and sent in. I only know this is an option at dealers, don't know if it exists through corporate DTV. Again, the form states its NOT a guaranteed reimbursement.

So now your need to make your decision, but before i would make it, get working equipment on dish network side, also make sure you have very good signal on sat 129, it will cause all sorts of issues that don't seem like signal loss when it actually is. Look for over 65% on sat 129

Now if you get this figured out, enjoy the extra 30 HD channels, PIP, Lower cost, and free second tv with your DISH service.

Personally i would stay with dish for the contract, then come back as a NEW customer to DTV and get the HR34 in two years......


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

trh said:


> good luck and I hope it all works out for you. Make sure you read the first look here on this site of that new TiVo unit...there are some features on it you'll like, but they also left some things off it.


The tivo unit?? LOL is that supposed to be a joke?

Just watched the training video on this piece of junk.

Looks like a hr22, doesn't do MRV, has a completly different remote, slow, old technology, uses same interface as the old tivos (what was that like 8 years ago?) I dont think cinema plus is an option either, have to reread that one, but man it seems TERRIBLE!!

I think they built this thing just to get rights for PIP or somecrap for the HR34

Why would anyone want this tivo crap???


----------



## pistolpete52 (Sep 3, 2010)

shalverson said:


> You all have some very good points. Before I jump on the next great deal, I will do my home work.
> 
> If I can get my gift card issue settled, things might just work out.
> 
> ...


Something similar happened to me. I switched over to Dish, and after a few weeks, I was sorry that I did. I'm big on sports and didn't realize that the Dish sports package does not have all of the channels in HD. Some are, some are part-time HD, and some not at all.

I was going to call DTV to see if I could sign back up. About that time, I received a letter from DTV saying that they wanted me back, and did offer me the new customer deals. After pleading my case to a higher-up with Dish, they allowed me to cancel my account without any termination fees, and again, I am a DTV customer. Hang on for a couple of months to see if you receive the same letter.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

trh said:


> I forgot and I can't find it under DirecTV's TOS, but how long does a former customer have be go gone from DirecTV before they can returned and be considered a new customer? 6 months; 1 year; 2 years ???


i was gone from dtv for about a year when i came back. i left dtv in good standing so every month i got one of those we miss you please come back letters from dtv. they gave me several great deals to come back and i kept my old account number too.


----------



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, I have some things to think about now. First of all, the offer is through Dish. This is what the offer reads:

Amazon.com is not a sponsor of this promotion. Amazon, Amazon.com, the Amazon.com logo, and the Amazon Gift Cards logo are trademarks of Amazon.com, Inc. or its affiliates. Amazon.com Gift Cards ("GCs") may be used only for purchases of eligible goods on Amazon.com or its affiliated website Endless.com. GCs cannot be redeemed for purchases of gift cards. Except as required by law, GCs cannot be reloaded, resold, transferred for value, redeemed for cash, or applied to any other account. See www.amazon.com/gc-legal for complete terms and conditions. GCs are issued and ©2011 by ACI Gift Cards, Inc., a Washington corporation. Offer applies to qualified DISH Network activations from 10/30/2011 thru 1/31/2012. DISH Network will fulfill cards 3-4 weeks from activation. This offer is only applicable to new and qualified former customers who activate DISH Network service through www.dishnetwork.com/amazon or Toll Free 1-800-680-8574 and reference offer code 04AMZN.

I did sign up through the above number and did mention the code, and the guy confirmed that there is a $200 GC promotion that I qualify for. I later learned that this person dropped the ball and failed to note my account with the promotion code.

In Dish's defense, they finally are trying to get me qualified for this but it has been almost eight weeks now.

I got the welcome back offer letter from DTV today. They are offering me new customer prices and $200 towards Dish Network's ETF fee. Right now that would be 21 months of service at $17.50/month if I decide to bite on this offer.

Right now I am going to hold tight for awhile. The offer expires on 2/8/12. I would think the gift card issue should be resolved by then.  The issue with the 722K receiver seemed to work itself out. It hasn't given me any trouble for a couple of weeks now.

Thanks again for all the advise!


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

shalverson said:


> Well, I have some things to think about now. First of all, the offer is through Dish. This is what the offer reads:
> 
> Amazon.com is not a sponsor of this promotion. Amazon, Amazon.com, the Amazon.com logo, and the Amazon Gift Cards logo are trademarks of Amazon.com, Inc. or its affiliates. Amazon.com Gift Cards ("GCs") may be used only for purchases of eligible goods on Amazon.com or its affiliated website Endless.com. GCs cannot be redeemed for purchases of gift cards. Except as required by law, GCs cannot be reloaded, resold, transferred for value, redeemed for cash, or applied to any other account. See www.amazon.com/gc-legal for complete terms and conditions. GCs are issued and ©2011 by ACI Gift Cards, Inc., a Washington corporation. Offer applies to qualified DISH Network activations from 10/30/2011 thru 1/31/2012. DISH Network will fulfill cards 3-4 weeks from activation. This offer is only applicable to new and qualified former customers who activate DISH Network service through www.dishnetwork.com/amazon or Toll Free 1-800-680-8574 and reference offer code 04AMZN.
> 
> ...


At least you got some good options now.

Good luck with whichever route you choose.


----------



## shalverson (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks for all your help and suggestions!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I switched to FiOS TV October 1 and am quite happy with it.

I've had several letters from DirecTV asking me to return with some excellent pricing offers. Latest one even included a $200 offer to offset part of any termination fee.

I'm sort of scratching my head at this offer, but I am quite happy with the FiOS service for now and will check again in two years when my fixed FiOS price expires. HD GUI is fast and shows 2 1/2 hours of programming on one screen. VOD blows away DirecTV's limited offerings. Package includes a couple of news channels not offered by DirecTV plus local city channels and an extra HD PBS station from San Bernardino.


----------



## hiloyo63 (Dec 27, 2011)

something I found about the promo.It is still available at amazon.
click the link to actually start an order for dish. do the first page...you will see the promo all over the page,top with phone number if you prefer order by phone and also pre-filled in the promo code slot 04amzn.
click to go to the next page and waallaa the system being it Purposefully or some kind of glitch changes the code to 40amzn...unsuspecting folks will never even notice this complete the order and they are Screwed ! 40amzn does not exist 04amzn is valid but they will not / can not change this after the fact..I confirmed this after a hour long chat session and a phone call to dish...neither could or would explain how the code magically gets changed but both did confirm there is no 40amzn and 04 amzn is valid for $200 gift card...
I know sounds far fetched but do it yourself,Is it scam or is it a glitch...
I still haven't pulled the trigger because,even though they will do the order by phone because it is impossible to enter the correct code they will not honor the online only order credit for shipping and handling???WTF??? whooaa found it...here's the link to the promo page and the error..copy and paste not allowed urls yet...
dishnetwork.com/redirects/partners/amazon/default


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Most likely a glitch as opposed to intentional to avoid honoring the promo. But now that you can "document" the glitch it would seem that someone at Dish could honor it.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

I mentioned this in another thread, but I dropped D* for Comcast in September. Once I dropped, I have received offers from D* begging me to come back at a reduced monthly price. The most recent offer has included covering up to $200 in ETF. I have considered making the move back, but I am satisfied with where I am.

As others have mentioned, I don't think it will hurt giving D* a call to see what they can do.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

You have bad timing! It seems that the new HD GUI will be out to almost everyone buy the end of January. Or, if you stay up late you can get it early like me and many others on here.

I don't know what receivers you had but the HR/H 24/25 receivers are very fast. My sister has an H25 and it's REALLY fast. My uncle has some older HR receivers though and they are SLOW! It seems that anything that Dish Network offered would be faster.


----------



## jimmyb1970 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have been trying for 3 months to get DirectTv to honor the $200 cancellation rebate. I switched from Dish, was charged $210, but because my statement does not have the correct wording/coding next to the credit card charge and even though it states toward the end of the 3 page statement stating the account was closed. I am awaiting my 3rd copy of a statement from Dish (they told me the wording was different), but I am about fed up with Direct. I spoke to a Supervisor today only to find out the rebate center is automated and it said I did not qualify - nothing she could do. If I don't get my $200 rebate, I'm canceling Direct & they won't get a another dime. I was obviously lied to, misled to switch and therefore my "contract" with them is void.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jimmyb1970 said:


> I have been trying for 3 months to get DirectTv to honor the $200 cancellation rebate. I switched from Dish, was charged $210, but because my statement does not have the correct wording/coding next to the credit card charge and even though it states toward the end of the 3 page statement stating the account was closed. I am awaiting my 3rd copy of a statement from Dish (they told me the wording was different), but I am about fed up with Direct. I spoke to a Supervisor today only to find out the rebate center is automated and it said I did not qualify - nothing she could do. If I don't get my $200 rebate, I'm canceling Direct & they won't get a another dime. I was obviously lied to, misled to switch and therefore my "contract" with them is void.


Since it sounds like you did everything right, I suggest you send an email to [email protected]. It goes to a department that handles cases like yours and usually has a good outcome. Be nice in the email, explain everything and let them know you are disappointed they didn't honor their part of the deal.

Good luck!


----------



## jimmyb1970 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

jimmyb1970 said:


> I have been trying for 3 months to get DirectTv to honor the $200 cancellation rebate. I switched from Dish, was charged $210, but because my statement does not have the correct wording/coding next to the credit card charge and even though it states toward the end of the 3 page statement stating the account was closed. I am awaiting my 3rd copy of a statement from Dish (they told me the wording was different), but I am about fed up with Direct. I spoke to a Supervisor today only to find out the rebate center is automated and it said I did not qualify - nothing she could do. If I don't get my $200 rebate, I'm canceling Direct & they won't get a another dime. I was obviously lied to, misled to switch and therefore my "contract" with them is void.


If you read my other post in this thread it may help. That cancellation rebate does NOT say anywhere that directv for sure will credit your account. It mearly states that you can apply for up to a $200 credit if the given a statement that shows a ETF on it and the charged amount.

It also states this is for customers returning to directv after having switched to dish for a while.

Did you do such things??


----------



## jimmyb1970 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for the email address! I received a call within a week and today was given a $200 credit on my account and they apologized for the trouble I had been put through. Obviously, Dish has made some changes to their billing statements and no longer have the cancellation code on the final statement. Either way, I am a happy DirecTv customer once again.


----------

